# Rooster or pullets??



## Bec (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi everyone,
We have a new flock but are wondering if any are roosters?

We were given estimated ages but I don't think they were accurate...any info to eludeto their ages further would be tops too as we are completely unsure at this point.

Any support/guidance would be tops.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Pictures aren't that great, but from the 1st photo you have at least one cockerel and maybe 3. They look about 12 to 14 weeks old to me.


----------



## Bec (Jan 4, 2022)

imnukensc said:


> Pictures aren't that great, but from the 1st photo you have at least one cockerel and maybe 3. They look about 12 to 14 weeks old to me.


Oh wow, so maybe 3 roosters?!! we were thinking
we have one 😳


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

that grayish chicken looks pretty awesome. we had a similar chicken in our childhood.


----------



## Bec (Jan 4, 2022)

janamsingh said:


> that grayish chicken looks pretty awesome. we had a similar chicken in our childhood.


She (hopefully) is a blue australorp, the feathers are quite striking and much nicer looking in person in my opinion. Fingers crossed she is a pullet!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think that's the one Ken thinks may be another male.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

This one is male. 



https://www.chickenforum.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.chickenforum.com/attachments/20220104_095644-jpg.43551/


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I think that's the one Ken thinks may be another male.


I doubt it. He’s decent at sexing, and that one is definitely female.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Possibly 1 cockerel and 3 other pullets.
No idea on age, probably around 3 months.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I’m not sure about the gray one but the one on the left of the third picture is def a roo, and the other two in the pic look like hens. I could be wrong of course, but so far I’ve been pretty good at sexing birds. 😄


----------

